# keltec 2000 9mm- the perfect size pistol companion



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got a 9mm kel tec 2000 carbine that fits perfectly into my range bag with my pistols. Since it folds down to 16" I only need to take one bag. Fun to shoot! Same ammo & larger mags as my glock pistols.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt070


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

group17 said:


> Got a 9mm kel tec 2000 carbine that fits perfectly into my range bag with my pistols. Since it folds down to 16" I only need to take one bag. Fun to shoot! Same ammo & larger mags as my glock pistols.


Yes, that is very right!!!!! It is a great little rifle. (In 9 & 40 S&W).
I just got myself one and it is very easy to carry and shoot.....

Lateck,


----------



## kwikrnu (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice sub2000, here is mine.


























Couple of videos.

YouTube - ‪liberty mystic silencer suppressor can silenced suppressed kel-tec sub2000 and glock 32 sub 2000‬‏

YouTube - ‪kel-tec sub 2000 keltec sub2000 scope quad rail rotating optic 9mm folding rifle red lion compact‬‏


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gol-lee!
Your stuff is way better than anybody else's.
Well, I guess I'm just gonna hafta give up shooting.


----------



## kwikrnu (Oct 23, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Gol-lee!
> Your stuff is way better than anybody else's.
> Well, I guess I'm just gonna hafta give up shooting.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

love my sub 2k as well. tricked mine out a bit. what do you guys think?


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

Trying to find one of these! Almost impossible! :smt076 I am signed up on three waiting lists at LGS.


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

I found one today! :smt023 Now I can't wait to get out to the range and run some lead through it!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I plan on getting a gen 2 Sub-2000 in 9mm but I'm in for a long wait. They seem to be the Seecamp of carbines. Saw a few online with starting bids over $1K. Most places are sold out & I've never seen one in a store. For the right price I might get the .40 & pay more for ammo.


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

The gun store I got mine at still has 3 or 4 more in stock. They are selling for $599.99 each. Another gun store I called here has a couple also selling for $699. Just have to do your shopping around and see if you can get lucky! They are hard to find.

I took it to the range yesterday and ran about 200 rounds through it. WOW is it ever accurate right out of the box. At 25 yards it placed 5 rounds in a 2 inch circle. I love it!!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Gol-lee!
> Your stuff is way better than anybody else's.
> Well, I guess I'm just gonna hafta give up shooting.


No, my stuff's way better.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I got on 2 waiting lists a couple of weeks ago. If I hear nothing by November, in the event Hillary gets elected I'll go online & buy a Sub 2000 for whatever price & a Walther PPQ M2 while 15 round magazines are still legal. If Trump wins I'll ride it out on the Kel Tec until I can pay at or under retail & the Walther will be my retirement reward next year.


----------



## PracticalShooter (Sep 11, 2016)

After being on a couple of waiting list, like you, to get my Sub2k Gen2 and waiting over 6 month, I decided to locate a store that carries Keltec products. 
After waiting 2 weeks and $500, I was the proud owner of one of those great rifle. 
It seams that Keltec gives priority to their own dealers, I think the dealer has to get so many Keltec handguns to be eligible to get their most prized products.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Supply is meeting demand now. I just looked again, first time in months & there's plenty available. I won't have a lot of time to shoot before retiring in 7 months so this may be my personal retirement gift in October. After that I'll be at the range a lot. Will probably order the one with the 15 round Glock 22 .40 magazine. I don't mind paying a little more for ammo if it's $150 cheaper to buy than the 9mm. Edit: For the fun of it I thought I'd check the competition again. Maybe a dozen 9mm or .40 carbines out there. What I found; all are heavier & cost more but a few have better triggers. But, there are fixes for the trigger.


----------

